# Speciality coffee in Brescia, Italy



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

On a recent trip I came across three cafes using speciality coffee. They are all located near one of the main squares, Piazza Vittoria.

Cosi e - a small cafe on the North side of the square. Offering filter by Ozone and had a bag of Peru Gardelli for espresso by special request. I had a washed Ethiopian V60. Ground on a Baratza Vario. Used a teapot as a pouring kettle. It was ok, nothing special. A bit weak and lacking intensity which I find a common problem with cafe filter.

Estratto - south of the square on Corsa Martiri Della Liberta. Small and functional with a brave "no sugar here" sign. A La Marzocco machine and coffee from La Cabra. Filter ground on a Wilfa Svart (basic). I had a Kenyan V60. Really good. Sweet and flavoursome. Probably the best V60 I have had in a cafe.

Tostada - on the same street nearer the square. A much more upmarket appearance and an EK43 grinder. Using HMC (His majesty's coffee) from Monza. I had a Costa Rican. Served bizarrely in wine glasses it was lacking intensity. Think it was a La Faema machine for espresso.

Prices generally 4.50 to 5 eur.


----------

